

Earth without the Moon? What could happen - miamiaali
http://www.cosmosup.com/earth-without-the-moon-what-could-happen

======
dmfdmf
I once read a book called Rare Earth; [http://www.amazon.com/Rare-Earth-
Complex-Uncommon-Universe/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Rare-Earth-Complex-
Uncommon-Universe/dp/0387952896)

and the authors argued that the Earth has many unique circumstance necessary
for the development of intelligent animal life that such life is probably
exceedingly rare in the universe. The Earth/Moon and its stabilizing effect on
the orbit, Jupiter the gas giant that protects the inner planets from
asteroids and the development of an oxygen atmosphere, etc. and much more.

~~~
danieltillett
Rare earth is a great book. It really is the best explanation for the fermi
paradox.

